# How do I fill wide gap between tub and tile...caulk?



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

1" or more, holy cow, thats a lot of settling.  
We use 'backing rod' in large gaps before caulking, but not sure if its made that big.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I think that you need to discover why the tub is settling. 1" is a long way for a tub to go!


----------



## Mark Lauzon (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW!

I would use a polymer modifed saltillo grout (problem is color selection) We have done some odd large fills with standard modified grout...tho it may crack. Make sure the tub is done moving...you could have a big problem on your hands

Mark Lauzon
www.stoneadvice.com
slab fabricator heaven


----------



## Tomm (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm thinking you'd be better off jacking that tub back up and reinforcing it. After you get that gap to less than a half an inch, I'd go with a standard tile wall grout. Do not use a pre mixed grout from a bucket. That is not for wet areas. Get the dry, non-sanded grout in the color of your choice. For filling a gap more than 1/8th of an inch, you should use a thick mixture, and be sure to use a rubber grout applicator, then wipe it with a soft wet sponge, or cheese cloth to smooth and form the joint. I think you'll be happier with this repair than if you caulk it. Caulking tends to mold in bathtubs, and peels away from the tile and/or tub, causing more leaks.


----------

